# yard sale photo



## mysteryscribe (Jun 9, 2007)

Today my neighbor brought me a yard sale photo to look at. He purchased it because the image of a man who looked like young teddy roosevelt was on it. It was a classic sepia portrait, or so I thought.

The frame was a plaster trim on wood design which dates it way back. Image was sepia and large 20 x 24 at least. When I first looked at it, it was pure photography and I thought wow really nice lighting in that studio. 

I made the discovery quite by accident. I was looking for the paper grain when I noticed that the luminisent face had a different texture. On closer examination I noticed what look like brush marks but only on the face. It appears that a wash of off white was applied to the face to give it a little more depth. 

I don't suppose anyone knows if this was common. I never saw it but the image appears that it might actually be a prominent Hispanic banker type. Just curious I never saw this "selective coloring before." When I saw a tinted it is usually all over.

I do some sepia, then digiatal tint and even air brush. So it looks as though it wasn't so far from a vintage technique after all.

Any ideas...


----------



## terri (Jun 9, 2007)

> Any ideas...


Not without being able to see it. But it sure sounds interesting!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 9, 2007)

It isn't mine lol... Don't get me started collecting old portraits.  My house runith over already.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Jul 2, 2007)

maybe you could borrow it, scan it and give it back...then we could see too. Ah I've been away too long.


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Aug 26, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> It isn't mine lol... Don't get me started collecting old portraits. My house runith over already.


 

DARNIT!!!! If *only* there was some way to record images VISUALLY and distribute them among other people freely without losing the original image.



P.S. I'd really like to see this too, so if you get a chance, by all means, upload a quick digi pic!


----------



## JC1220 (Aug 26, 2007)

Yes, this was common among portriat photographers of the day to do this kind of "enhancing."  Sometimes you even see a little rouge added to a portrait, the customer is more likely to buy it if they look good!  Goes back to smearing a bit of vaseline on the lens for that blur effect.


----------

